# Cache Valley streams and rivers



## beaufred (Nov 7, 2008)

Fished Blacksmiths fork with little success this weekend. Fish seem really spooky anyone know why this is the case. Not sure what flies I should have been using but very pretty up there but colder than I thought it would be. 

Beaufred


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

beaufred said:


> Fished Blacksmiths fork with little success this weekend. Fish seem really spooky anyone know why this is the case. Not sure what flies I should have been using but very pretty up there but colder than I thought it would be.
> 
> Beaufred


My guess would be that they're spawning, they have to expose themselves more to the elements, therefore making them more skittish. !! 
You might have to put the sneaks to them, use stealth and cunning. _O\


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

.45 hit it right on the head. You need to approach fish walkig upstream and moving slowly to avoid spooking them when they are spawning because most will be in shallow water. Im guessing most of the fish you saw were in light colored gravel? These are called redds, where the fish dig a nest in the gravel and small cobblestones, exposing the underside of the rocks that are moss free. 

That being said, the blacksmith fork is probably my least favorite northern river. The logan is a fun fishery (there are some nice browns in the lower reaches between the dams and about five miles above third dam. The south fork of the ogden below causey is a lot of fun but a better mid summer fishery. The many miles of the weber are good year round. Ive never fished it but ive heard lots of good things about the bear below Oneida narrows near franklin, idaho. I will be exploring it hopefully this spring. The Ogden is a good fishery in the canyon and through the dinosaur park when the water levels are decent. There are great numbers of fish and a few big ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Blacksmith area is probably one of my favorites in Cache Valley.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Diddo, but I don't think it is what it used to be though. Still beautiful up there and some nice fish to be had. You just have to work for them more there, that water is crystal clear and fish will see you a mile away. And yes, it's freezing up there.


----------



## beaufred (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the imput. I think you folks may be right. I always fish going upstream of course but the fish I did see were in shallow water and some in very deep holes. Has anyone fished farther upstream as you take a right turn towards ann flat? I have always wondered what that was like but until recently the laws wouldnt allow it. That water is so clear so that may have something to do with it. Any ideas what nyphs would be good right now on the weber and ogden? I am looking forward to another trip in a couple of days. 
Beaufred


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://shop.troutbeads.ihoststudio.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=032P


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The key to the Blacksmith is learning that entire canyon.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

beaufred said:


> Thanks for the imput. I think you folks may be right. I always fish going upstream of course but the fish I did see were in shallow water and some in very deep holes. Has anyone fished farther upstream as you take a right turn towards ann flat? I have always wondered what that was like but until recently the laws wouldnt allow it. That water is so clear so that may have something to do with it. Any ideas what nyphs would be good right now on the weber and ogden? I am looking forward to another trip in a couple of days.
> Beaufred


I don't know about everyone else but in my experience fish are normally spooky. The exception is places that get pounded like the Provo or Green where if they spooked all the time they wouldn't be able to eat. I know when I used to fish small streams a lot I would wear out the knees of my waders. Sometimes crawling with a rod in your mouth is a good skill to have. I don't fish like that much anymore because of my bad back but stealth will put many more fish on the end of your line.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Something about crawling around gives me the creeps: :shock: -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMxuwvel ... re=related


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> http://shop.troutbeads.ihoststudio.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=032P


Do you like beads better than yarn? I've fished both and can't figure out any reason why one works over the other in certain situations.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Far and away better. First of all I think the opaque, perfectly round sillhouette plays the biggest part of it. It also allows you to fish a big strong hook (TMC 2457 #10-12) because the bead is on the line, not on the hook so they arent seeing a egg with a hook coming out of it, just the egg. And third the size of tippet you fish doesn't matter at all. I used to fish 4x, then 3x, and then 2x. Now I just use 6lb maxima all the time. Maxima is much stronger that even 2X, even though 2x is rated at like 10lbs. The real problem with regular tippet is when you double the line through the bead (or peg it with a toothpick) is forms a weakspot at the kink and for whatever reason maxima doesn't weaken when this happens.

The last benefit is I thing you hook the fish better because the line catched their bouth every time and I is impossible to hook the fish deep when the hook is tied 1-2 inches away from the bead.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Maxima is more abrasion resistant.


----------

